# Need some help on a trap out .........



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

i have a trap out going on where ,maybe 1/2 the bees are going into the hive box set up for the trap out , but the other 1/2 seem to just want to stay clustered up next to the exit funnel ....... any thoughts on getting the rest of them to go on into the hive box ? ........


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I would guess that it's not the same bees clustered up next to the exit funnel each day. There is a daily cycle of bees hatching, becoming nurse bees and older ones become foragers that get trapped out daily. Are you sure the box is not packed full of bees? Do you have a frame of brood in the box? How far away is the box from the end of the funnel. Are bees able to get back into the tip of the funnel (opening too big)? These are all ideas to look into.


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

the box is not packed , maybe 3 frames ....... put 2 frames of brood in the box ....... mouth of the hive is around 18 inches probably less away from the hive ....... they are not getting back in ???????


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

As long as they're not getting through your funnel or finding another entrance, wait'em out. You might add a drop or two of LGO to the bait hive. They'd take much better to the bait hive if there was a queen in there. Small swarms are the perfect bait hive.


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

don't have any LGO and i don't think this deal will last long enough to get any .......


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

beestooth said:


> ...mouth of the hive is around 18 inches probably less away from the hive ...???????


too far away.


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

well, i said maybe 18 inches ....... i will check exactly when i go check on the trap out .......and move it closer ..... on looking at your pictures , i notice the position of the hive entrance ,,,,,,, the way i learned was to have the entrance above the funnel tip ??????? thoughts ???????


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

location of funnel tip is not a concern. the focus is on the opening of the nuc/box being in exactly the same location as the original entrance into the hive. in those two examples and all of my trap-outs I try to locate the original entrance at the bottom of the cone and the box entrance as close to the original opening so they can and will "walk right in". 

when the cone tip points away from the entrance to the box this helps the old queen fly out/past and beyond, never to return. i have done over a dozen, everyone a success. ask 10 people here, you'll get 12 different answers. just sharing what i know works. 

Also. VERY VERY important and key to success is the frame of *eggs*. NOT BROOD!!, but eggs, 1-24 hours old!!!! Older than 24hrs and you risk them not being able or rejecting the chance to make their own Queen... you must seal off every other possibly entry also...Good luck ~sal


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

BeeBrothers is right on with his advise. The hive body entrance needs to be as close to the same level and as near to the original entrance/exit as possible and it needs to be against whatever structure you are trapping out so the bees can walk in. After the bees move in and call it home they will fly in and out, but when they first encounter the cone they will wander/walk around looking for a way back in. Sometimes you can't get the hive body against the structure so you can use a small stick/board or even cardboard to make a bridge for them to walk on. Check the frame of eggs/brood after a week to see if you have a queen in the making if not then you need more eggs or install a caged queen. Brood will draw and hold the bees but they need young eggs to make a queen.
Look at the gang of bees massed around the cone and make sure they have not found or made a way back in, if not and your in a hurry you can GENTLY brush the bees onto something and dump them on the landing board, some will fly back to the cone and some will walk into the hive body. It just takes time. Jim


----------



## Poderac (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a very good write up on trapouts here. Even a video.

http://www.beekeepingforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1488


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

MOVING THE BOX MADE A HUGE DIFFERENCE ! ........ i will take another picture tomorrow on the trap out ... thanks to all , especially beebrother ..... it worked well , ..... the comparison picture tomorrow


----------

